
Orange – Interactive Machine Learning and Data Viz Toolbox - robertkrahn01
https://orange.biolab.si/
======
davidjjj
The alternative to this is probably weka
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weka_(machine_learning)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weka_\(machine_learning\))

FWIW weka is a well-designed system works great for many tasks. Especially if
the user cannot code.

------
mlevental
this looks... too good to be true. there's no way a free piece of software has
all of these features and actually works. but really outside of educational
purposes I don't see the use case. serious users will reach for R or python or
even Matlab. but it looks great for teaching a high school data analysis class
(or something like that).

~~~
gregopet
It's made at the University of Ljubljana so educational purposes are probably
high on the list of requirements.

------
Nevada-Smith
I like how their interface is similar to Grasshopper's graphical algorithm
editor for Rhino 3-D.

